# Character Flaws



## was (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm looking at incorporating these into an upcoming 3.5 campaign.  Anyone know where I can find a comprehensive listing?


----------



## EdL (Sep 27, 2005)

was said:
			
		

> I'm looking at incorporating these into an upcoming 3.5 campaign.  Anyone know where I can find a comprehensive listing?




GURPS has some pretty good lists. Of course, most are Advatages or Disadvantages, so may be more than you're looking for. (But many come in 'levels', or can be downgraded as needed.)


----------



## Uder (Sep 27, 2005)

I only know of the ones from Unearthed Arcana and the Class Acts series in Dragon magazine. The Dragon Magazine ones are on the whole more interesting than the ones in Unearthed Arcana as well... my favorite is:

CHICKEN INFESTED
You've got chickens
*Effect:* Whenever you draw a weapon or pull an item out of a container, you have a 50% chance of drawing a live chicken instead. No, we don't know where the chickens come from; it's your character.

(No, they're not all silly, this was from the April issue)


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 27, 2005)

Uder said:
			
		

> Whenever you draw a weapon or pull an item out of a container, you have a 50% chance of drawing a live chicken instead.



But which came first, the Dragon or the Drakan. 


Ahem. I actually found _one_ list of traits and flaws, on wizards.com, but I don't know how much use it'll be. Still, it's a start, right?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 27, 2005)

you can also try 4ed.

Hackmaster has a list too.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 27, 2005)

If you're looking into retro-fitting from other systems, Deadlands has a pretty extensive list of both advantages and disadvantages.  Of course the western flavor probably won't fit into what your looking for, but the ideas are there.


----------



## atom crash (Sep 27, 2005)

You'll find character flaws introduced in Unearthed Arcana. You can also find several flaws in the following sources:

Dragon # 324, p. 93 -- flaws for druids
Dragon # 324, p. 96 -- flaws for paladins
Dragon # 324, p. 98 -- flaws for bards
Dragon # 325, p. 93 -- flaws for barbarians
Dragon # 326, p. 91 -- flaws for clerics
Dragon # 327, p. 93 -- flaws for sorcerors
Dragon # 328, p. 41 -- flaws for non-humans

There have been more flaws in more recent issues of Dragon, but I only compiled my list through issue #328.


----------



## eris404 (Sep 27, 2005)

Also, try the PDF _Drawbacks and Distinctions_.


----------



## was (Sep 27, 2005)

atom crash said:
			
		

> You'll find character flaws introduced in Unearthed Arcana. You can also find several flaws in the following sources:
> 
> Dragon # 324, p. 93 -- flaws for druids
> Dragon # 324, p. 96 -- flaws for paladins
> ...




Do you or someone else have a list of these online somewhere?


----------



## atom crash (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't have a list of them, and I haven't found such a list -- not to say such a list doesn't exist, though.

I simply made my "index" in order to remind me of which books/magazines to bring when my nephew's group was rolling up characters for an Eberron game where I forced them to use flaws.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 27, 2005)

Try here:

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/featsform.pl

I don't know if this is all of them, but there are quite a few.


----------



## BadMojo (Sep 28, 2005)

atom crash said:
			
		

> Dragon # 328, p. 41 -- flaws for non-humans




Dragon # 328 has:

Arcane Condundrum
Beady Eyes
Bravado
Cautious
Curious
Elven Pride of Arms
Frail
Free-Spirited
Fussy
Glory-Hound
Grudge Keeper
Half-blood Outcast
Implacable
Insomniac
Light Sensitivity
Lightweight
Magical Fascination
Obese
Quarter Elf
Short Attention Span
Short Temper
Skulker
Slow Healing
Stubby Fingers


----------



## Wombat (Sep 28, 2005)

_Ars Magica_ has a good set of Virtues and Flaws you might be able to retrofit.  You can pick up a free copy (.pdf) of the 4th edition set of rules over at RPGNow


----------

